# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Калинка перешагнул пятитысячный рубеж!

## Rtyom

Поздравляем!  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ой, спасибо. Даже сам не заметил!   ::  Не все были такие глупые как за последные 4 года  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Это очень тонкий намёк с твоей стороны.  ::

----------


## Оля

> ой, спасибо. Даже сам не заметил!   Не все были такие глупые, как за последние 4 года

 Поздравляю, калинка!
Интересно, реально ли тебя догнать?   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Я тут редко бываю сейчас, поэтому есть очень хорошая возможность всем! Тот, кто догоняет меня первым, ему/ей дам 20 баксов!!! давай!

----------


## Leof

Калинка, поздравляю!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Я тут редко бываю сейчас, поэтому есть очень хорошая возможность для всех! Тот, кто догоняет меня первым, ему/ей дам 20 баксов!!! давайте!

 Ловим на слове!  ::   Сейчас тут флуд начнётся...  ::

----------


## Leof

Флуд?

----------


## Rtyom

Fuf, т.е. ага!  ::

----------


## Leof

Ах, флуд!

----------


## Vincent Tailors

тон1

----------


## Leof

тон1??А что это?

----------


## Оля

Что я, хуже, что ли.   ::

----------


## Leof

Олечка, ты лучше всех!

----------


## Оля

Спасибо.   ::

----------


## Leof

Пожалуйста!  ::

----------


## Оля

Лёва, ты хитрый!   ::   :P

----------


## Rtyom

Лёв, согласись, что у тебя шансы меньше... ...

----------


## Оля

> Лёв, согласись, что у тебя шансы меньше... ...

   ::

----------


## Leof

Я хитрый? Кто, я?
Что ж, всё может быть.
Шансы? У кого, у меня?
Что ж, и это возможно...   ::

----------


## Оля

Да ну вас. Двадцать баксов неинтересно.   ::  
Вот если бы Калинка целый зонтик водки пообещал....   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

Зонтик?  ::   Оля, ты пьёшь водку??

----------


## Rtyom

Водка = маленькая вода.
Горилка = маленькая обезьянка.

----------


## Оля

Не пью.  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 281#156281  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 323#156323

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

хорошо, 25 баксов тогда!   ::

----------


## Оля

kalinka, не флуди!   ::

----------


## Ramil

За 25 баксов я могу написать скрипт, который будет выдавать осмысленный бред в каждый раздел форума, по несколько тысяч сообщений в день, так, что даже Лампада устанет их стирать  ::

----------


## Оля

> по несколько тысяч сообщений в день

 И наш любимый форум грохнется. Не делай так, Рамиль. Не стоит оно того.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> *Оля:*[quote:8qlg9bgs]по несколько тысяч сообщений в день

 И наш любимый форум грохнется. Не делай так Рамиль. Не стоит оно того.   :: [/quote:8qlg9bgs] 
Да не буду, хотя... 25 баксов - вещь не лишняя  ::   ::

----------


## Rtyom

У меня возник вопрос: 25 баксов запостят сюда или всё-таки переведут?   ::

----------


## Leof

Тёма, у нас должна быть другая тактика.
Нужно избегать вопросов в адрес Винни, так как, отвечая на них, он будет увеличивать отрыв.
Наоборот, мы должны общаться между собой, чередуя бессмысленные вопросы (как мои, например) с такими же ответами.
Глядишь, к вечеру нагоним тебе пару тысяч, а там деньги поделим, ну, как-нибудь.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Вот на что способны люди ради денег...   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

::

----------


## Оля

Ураааа! У меня уважительная причина, ура!!   ::     

> пару тысячь

 дэц вронг, вронг!

----------


## Rtyom

Что может быть интереснее отрывающихся женщин?  ::   ::

----------


## Leof

Я исправил! Я исправил!!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Ихде?

----------


## Leof

Тама!

----------


## Rtyom

Не всё исправил.

----------


## Оля

> Ихде?

  

> Тама!

 Ну какая благодатная почва, какая пища для ума, какое раздолье для красного цвета!   ::

----------


## Leof

А чё?  :P

----------


## Rtyom

Да ничё.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Писать надо больше, вот чё.

----------


## Ramil

Люди, это в культурном обществе называется флудом, а вас назвали бы флудерастами  ::  (Пардон, не хотел ни на кого наезжать). 
Я посмотрел на другую, более интересную статистику, и вот, что я обнаружил: 
Я делаю 6,25 сообщений в день
Оля делает 5,89 
Kalinka делает 5,7
Rtyom - 4,79
Leof - 3.50 
В общем-то я, получается, потенциальный лидер. Жаль, правда, что техника пока не в состоянии оценить КАЧЕСТВО постов.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

*Ramil*, так то в культурном.  ::   *Leof*, проехали, а то зафлудимся.  ::

----------


## Leof

> Люди, это в культурном обществе называется флудом

 Это мы знаем! Просто решили немножко похулиганить. :P

----------


## Rtyom

> Я тут редко бываю сейчас, поэтому есть очень хорошая возможность всем! Тот, кто догоняет меня первым, ему/ей дам 20 баксов!!! давай!

 Ура!! Оля стала победительницей! Калинка просто обязан раскошелиться теперь.   ::   ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Я тут редко бываю сейчас, поэтому есть очень хорошая возможность всем! Тот, кто догоняет меня первым, ему/ей дам 20 баксов!!! давай!   Ура!! Оля стала победительницей! Калинка просто обязан раскошелиться теперь.

 Я же Калинку не догнала.  :P

----------


## Ramil

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":7s91w25r  Я тут редко бываю сейчас, поэтому есть очень хорошая возможность всем! Тот, кто догоняет меня первым, ему/ей дам 20 баксов!!! давай!   Ура!! Оля стала победительницей! Калинка просто обязан раскошелиться теперь.

 Я же Калинку не догнала.  :P[/quote:7s91w25r] 
Ну и что? Это неизбежно - вопрос этой или следующей недели  :: )))

----------


## Оля

> Ну и что? Это неизбежно - вопрос этой или следующей недели )))

 Будущее скрыто от нас...

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Ну и что? Это неизбежно - вопрос этой или следующей недели )))   Будущее скрыто от нас...

 Я так и вижу, как Калинка флудит по ночам, чтобы не дать тебе занять первое место  :: ))

----------


## Rtyom

Оля, это я тебя подготоавливаю к неизбежному. Всё равно никто больше не сможет набрать столько сообщений.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Ой, скоро меня лишают денежки! Оля, пора в отставку уходить, разве нет?   ::

----------


## Leof

> Ой, скоро меня лишат денежек (Скоро у меня отнимут мои денежки)! Оля, пора (мне) в отставку уходить, разве нет?

 Я предлагаю вам двоим стать основателями клуба _Тех, кому за пять тысяч_!

----------


## Rtyom

И никого туда не пускать!  
Кажется, калинка уже не пустил Олю.   ::   удалил все сообщения, чтобы было меньше пяти тысяч, и забанил. Что-то её давно нет...   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Ну и что? Это неизбежно - вопрос этой или следующей недели )))   Будущее скрыто от нас...

 4999. *Оля* держит интригу.)))

----------


## Rtyom

Нет. Это пугает. Последние её слова были о чём-то «серьёзном» и «нескромном». Я теряюсь в смутных догадках своей воспалённой фантазии, если так можно выразиЦЦо.

----------


## Vadim84

> Нет. Это пугает. Последние её слова были о чём-то «серьёзном» и «нескромном». Я теряюсь в смутных догадках своей воспалённой фантазии, если так можно выразиЦЦо.

 В продолжение темы "cognate-thinking" и разыгравшегося воображения: после тех самых слов Оли о чём-то «серьёзном» и «нескромном» у меня возникло такое же предположение, которое ты высказал ранее в какой-то теме, правда, я не осмелился публично его озвучить  ::  
А, может, Лампада решила наказать Олю за "неприкрытый постхантинг"  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Слушай, может быть у нас с тобой ещё чего общего, а?   ::   Бейсболки любишь?..  :P  
...И всё-таки. Из-за чего «убрали» Олю? Факт (предположительно) один: из-за постов. Можно составлять круг подозреваемых. Вот вам и matter, и case в одном флаконе.

----------


## Vadim84

Ты зря спросил про бейсболки, ибо я их почти никогда не ношу :P
Кроме того, где гарантии, что, если мы хоть на миг потеряем бдительность и зафлудимся, нас тоже того... не "уберут"  :: 
What if Big Brother is closely watching us even as we speak right now  ::   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Так что ж, сыскарную лавочку закрывать?

----------


## Vadim84

По крайней мере, не стоит более обсуждать в открытую детали предстоящего расследования. Нам нужна конспиративная квартира  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Хорошо, поехали к тебе в Алма-Ату.  ::

----------


## Vadim84

Экий ты хитрец! Решил состряпать это дельце в моих пенатах, подвергая их опасности обнаружения и уничтожения Большим Братцем. Ну уж нет, ни за что! 
Ну что, будем делать ставки на то, как скоро придет Лампада и настучит нам по головам  ::  
Я уж и так и этак пробовал свернуть разговор  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Я не виноват!   ::   
Я только заглянул в форуме в четверг и видел, что у Оли есть 4999 постов... а то, что её давно нет, не заметил. И естественно, я не могу удалить её посты, но мне, конечно, по барабану, если она уступит меня! Сколько постов у неё было до "удаление"? 
А где она бормотала о "серьезном"?

----------


## Rtyom

У неё было порядка 5050 постов... А про что-то серьёзное говорилось в теме для глупых вопросов.

----------


## Rtyom

> Ну что, будем делать ставки на то, как скоро придет Лампада и настучит нам по головам

 У меня защитная бейсболка.   ::     

> Я уж и так и этак пробовал свернуть разговор

 Чтобы Братец Биг увидел?  ::

----------


## Zaya

> Я только заглянул на форум в четверг и увидел, что у Оли_4999 постов... а то, что её давно нет, не заметил. И естественно, я не могу удалить её посты, но мне, конечно, по барабану, если она догонит/обгонит меня! Сколько постов у неё было до "удаления"?

   ::

----------

